# Good docs



## ped (Dec 11, 2016)

Watching the Cuba Libre Story 


What you got?


----------



## queer (Dec 12, 2016)

13th is a pretty good in depth look at the prison industrial complex in the united states. its on netflix if youve got it


----------



## ped (Dec 12, 2016)

I been seeing it but reluctant to watch it due to the volume of them coming out over the past 5 years or so. I'll put in the que though.


----------



## etpyh (Dec 13, 2016)

Valley uprising. Pretty entertaining movie about the climbing scene in yosemite national park. Even entertaining for non-climbers like me.


----------



## ped (Dec 13, 2016)

Yeah that's a good one. Unbelievable what they do.

Another kinda like that one 180 south


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 13, 2016)

Happy People as well on netflix. Awesome documentary and Grizzly Man


----------



## ped (Dec 18, 2016)

Minimalism


----------

